# Advice on stimms



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hii, im starting my stims tomorrow and wonderd if anybody had advice on them, do i need to start drinking extra water now to prevent ohss? Does a hot water bottle help them grow? Any advice will be appreciated x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Hiya

Good luck with stimms 

Definitely drinks lots of water to help with side effects etc and a hot water bottle is a good idea too as lots advise it x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thanx donna, its all very exciting and scary isnt it. I havent really thought about side effects apart ohss x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

To be honest my side effects weren't too bad at all  

Just keep up with fluids and take it easy and you will be fine. 

I'm now on 2ww and I must admit I think this is the worst bit :/


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Hot water bottle, TONS of fluid and lots of protein. Have also read drinking a pint of organic milk a day helps too.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Oooh how long till otd? 
I best get drinking lots of water 2morow then, how u doing dingle?


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Otd is next Thursday 16th...... It's only been 3 days and I'm going nuts already :/


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I bet you are. All waiting about this ivf stuff, it will soon pass. And at least uve got over everything now and just relax and let ur body snuggle the embi(s) in. Just curious how many did u have transferd?  Ive just had a practise run and had a jab and wasnt as bad as i thought it wud b, i reckon ill get used to doing them on myself, well i ant got much choice really lol unless i want to get up at 5 every morning so the fella can do them b4 he goes to work and i ant doin that   x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

The jabs really aren't that bad .

I had 1 top grade Blastocyst transferred. Due to my age clinic will only put 1 back unless it's a 2 day transfer. 

I'm hoping and praying for a BFP.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Fingers crossed we all get the positives, i was at my clinic and a pregnant woman came over to me and asked me for a light, i cud have screamed at her but i just gave her a dirty look and didnt answer her instead, why do the people who abuse been able to get pregnant find it so easy? 
And............ive done it! 1st injection all on my own   should i feel the liquid going in? Coz i didnt feel it.


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Not neccessarily, as long as you saw it go in its fine.

Well done, the 1st is always the hardest now it's easy


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

It is a bit fiddley isnt it making sure its i
Properly and pressing down on the pen, i was dreading the sringe injection but i think that might b easier as its smaller to hold. Can i just ask if you drank while on stimms? Im not a big drinker at all but its the fellas birthday today and wer having a party just wondering if i can get away with having a few or shud stay on the pop i dont want to cause any damage for the sake of a few vodkas but dont want to completly put my life on hold aswel, still need to try and find a happy medium in all this fertility heart ache x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I preferred the syringe injections, I had them all along apart from pen for trigger shot.

I did have a couple of drinks on stimms as it was a good friends birthday. 

It didn't affect me really just felt a bit drained the next day x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Im only on day 1 so it shouldnt really make a difference should it? 
Im just a bit of a worrier.
How did you find egg collection? X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

You should be fine. 

EC was fine.... I was sedated but only 1 level under general anaesthetic so was completely out of it. 

I wasn't in pain or anything just felt tired for 24 hours after x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

I think my clinic does light sedation so reckon i will be awake  
Id rather be out of it but not actually put to sleep x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm sure it will all be fine


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Hope so lol 1 day closer till you find out  
Do u know if the injections make more eggs or just mature the ones that are already there? X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I don't know exactly sorry hun......

But if I understand right they stimulate the follicles to grow, as the follicles have to be a certain size to produce an egg x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Im hoping i dont get many more, scared to death of getting ohss. Is it just me or does all this ivf turn u into a crazy anxious raving lunatic? Lol x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

It's not just you lol......

I'm now going nuts googling implantation bleeding!! Been on and off all day and now I'm worse than I was with no symptoms  x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Oooooooh have u got implantation bleeding? Google is a evil thing, i diagnoise myself with all sorts, ive promised myself im not going to google in the 2ww but who am i kidding lol x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I'm not sure but from what google says it does sound convincing....... Praying it sticks :/


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Have u only got until thursday to find out? Fingers crossed its snuggling in nicely x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Have u only got until thursday to find out? Fingers crossed its snuggling in nicely x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep OTD is Thursday....... This has been the longest week of my life, Thursday can't come quick enough


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Only 3more sleeps,   ive just done my 3rd injection and cant belive im going to be having egg collection sometime next week! Ive waited for such a long time and now i feel as though i cant keep up with it, ive got 1 more day then i start my 2nd injection. 
How many eggs did they Manage to take out? X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Things do move extremely quick when they get going...... I was only matched to a recipient for egg sharing the last week of June......

I only got 9 eggs as I didn't respond how they hoped, they only had me on low dose drugs though as I have polycystic ovaries.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

What dose was u on? Im on 150gonal f coz i have a high amh, one of the consultants wanted me on 200 but the specialist nurse said that was too high after seeing how many follicles i had, i just hope they are growing nicely, cant believe i got to wait until saturday to see how they are doing, they are prob srinking  knowing my luck lol. X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I was on 225 gonal f for 3 days then down to 150 for the rest. 

On my initial scan I had over 14 follicles on each side before I even started stimms but unfortunately didn't respond how they had hoped x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh i see, least the eggs u got was good and fertilised x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yet we got 5 for us and 4 for recipient.

Out of our 5, 4 fertilised perfectly and we had 1 top grade blastocyst transferred on 7 August.


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Thats good, i supose it doesnt matter how many u get really as long as you get 1 good 1 x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Did u feel anything while u was stimming? Yesterday i felt like there was something going on inside but today i dont feel anything, just wonderd if i should be feeling anything? X


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

I had twinges in my ovaries and back ache all the while.....

Everyone is different though and as far as symptoms go there is no right or wrong x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Lets see what tomoriw brings, i was feeling quite fuzzy headed earlier n dehydrated but since ive drank loads ofwater thats helped make me feel more 'normal' again lol 
U got any symptoms or anything at the mo? Have u still got ur spotting?


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Nope nothing other than spotting on and off x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

1 more day! Bet ur excited x


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

More than excited lol....... I can't wait x


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Lol do u go for a blood test? U not been tempted to test early? X


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Myturn? said:


> 1 more day! Bet ur excited x


Is it only another day, Donna?! Blimey!


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

How u getting on dingle?


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

U got ur result yet donna?


----------



## Donna82 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yep...... It's a BFP for me


----------



## dingle123 (Jun 16, 2010)

Myturn? said:


> How u getting on dingle?


Meh. Have come off the nasel spray and have another scan booked for the 28th. (I am becoming a dab hand at dropping my knickers!) 

They found a cyst on yesterday's scan so I am now on the mini pill for two weeks and then will resume the spray for a week and then start injecting. Hopefully the time will fly 

How you, Myturn? You feeling okay on the drugs? Keep drinking the water


----------



## Myturn? (Mar 26, 2012)

Oh wow donna, bet ur over the moon! Congratulaions! 

Oh dingle hope the time passes quickly for u, u will soon have the delights of injecting lol
Im not feeling too clever on the drugs going to clinic tomorow to check me over, my head is feeling really weird and spaced out not liking it all, just had a big cry on the phone to my friend which made me feel better, just feeling anxious that these drugs are arnt doing what they should be and just making me feel weird and like im going to pass out. Hopefully they will tell me tomorow why im feeling this way x


----------

